# Zwei LAN Ports über ein CAT Kabel



## Farinin (9 November 2008)

Hallo,
wer kann mir sagen, wie ich eine LAN Dose mit zwei Jacks angeschlossen wird, wenn nur ein LAN Kabel verfügbar ist? Das es möglich habe ich irgendwo schon mal gehört, aber wie keine Ahnung!


----------



## eYe (9 November 2008)

Für Ethernet brauchst du nur 4 Adern, da dass Catkabel 8 Adern hat kannst du mit einem Kabel zwei Anschlüße belegen...

Ich habe bei mir z.B. LAN und ISDN über eine CAT7 Leitung gemacht.


----------



## jabba (9 November 2008)

Bis 100Mhz reichen 4 Adern,

es werden lediglich die pins 1,2,3 und 6 benötigt


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (9 November 2008)

*Btr*

Ich benutze immer von BTR das Cable Sharing Adapter Set pnp3 .


----------



## Deltal (9 November 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Bis 100Mhz reichen 4 Adern,



In der Umgangssprache würde man sagen, bis 100Mbit..


----------



## Farinin (10 November 2008)

Hallo,
gibt es dann auch eine Auflegevorschrift bez. der Farbkodierung?


----------



## chrigu (10 November 2008)

standartmässig belegt das Ethernet die Pins 1,2,3 und 6

weitere Infos http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RJ-Steckverbindung#Pinbelegung_verschiedener_Anwendungen


----------



## Farinin (11 November 2008)

@All
Vielen Dank.


----------

